
Trump's immigration crackdown could sink US home prices - schintan
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-22/why-trump-s-immigration-crackdown-could-sink-u-s-home-prices
======
woliveirajr
Perhaps it won't get near the last mortage bubble, but it would have some
interesting consequences on the economy...

